
Dynamic Threshold Selection for Image Segmentation (Fuzzy Logic) - PredictorY
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/250170106_DYNAMIC_THRESHOLD_SELECTION_FOR_IMAGE_SEGMENTATION_OF_NATURAL_STRUCTURES_BASED_UPON_A_PERFORMANCE_CRITERION
======
PredictorY
The interesting thing about this paper is that the "intelligent" component
does not select the binarization threshold directly, but is contained within a
loop (see figure 1) which iteratively adjusts the threshold.

